# Help my dog wont listen!



## mrst (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, I was really hoping someone could help me with my problem. I have an 18month old collie x gsd. Inside she is wonderful, best dog in the world, exactly how any dog should be. But when she goes outside she is a nightmare. On the lead she is lovely, a pleasure to walk, but when she is faced with another dog she goes mad. She has started to get aggrssive to other dogs for no reason. We have an 11 month Wiem that she is with constantly and she has even started to be aggressive towards him when we are outside and she is off the lead. When we let her off the lead, sometimes she is fine and will listen but most of the time she wont come back to us until she is ready. Even when there is no-one else about she still wont come. When there is othe people around or even worse other dogs, there is no hope. She is aggressive and wont come back , we have to drag her away and even the she is still pulling trying to get back to them and when she cant she starts barking and going absolutly mad. We have tried eveything, even a remote control spray collar, nothing works. I dont know if its my bond with her, or lack of it outside or what. Can someone please help me, she is a lively dog with loads of energy so she needs to be able to be let off the lead. I need help and quick. Please!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I would strongly suggest that you find a good dog training club, where she can learn to be with other dogs without creating.

I would also warn you against allowing her off lead until you get her under control. As with any aggression, professional help is a must. Good luck


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like hes feeling insecure and doesn't trust your ability to protect him as pack leader, try taking something he loves out with you, when you see another dog, just as he notices it and stiffens up (but before he goes for it - you'll have to be very quick!) calls his name and waft the treat/toy in front of him to get his attention and walk in the opposite direction calling his name, getting him to follow you rather than dragging him away or tugging on his lead, which will make him more agitated and more agressive

Only reason I'm so sure is I've seen it before and it worked wonders, hope thats of some use to you!


----------



## Jackinthebox (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you thought about an outdoor training lead? I have one for Jack, its 10 metres long so he can go a fair distance from you and get a good run but you still have control


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't help I'm afraid. But please keep her on lead until this is sorted unless you are certain that there are no other people around. It only takes one complaint about your dog and the consequences don't beare thinking about.
Best of luck


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

HI. I would go back to practicing the recall. Once she has mastered this again, then at least you can call her back before she approaches another dog. YOu can calmly put her on the lead and walk past the dog in a controlled manor. Back to basics I suggest. Or go to really busy places with other dogs, with her on the lead so you can correct her if she starts to lunge/bark. If it is only a problem off lead then she needs to learn to recall so you can avoid other dogs. Good luck x


----------



## krismtl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with taking her to training classes, one of my rescues goes crazy when he sees other dogs and he's awful in training class. I'm always sooo embarrassed, but today's class was a bit better, I could see that if we just keep up with it he'll eventually learn to be around other dogs - can't recommend it enough.

Good luck


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

i agree with the other replies. I just wanted to add also though, my dad has a BC and when he was a puppy he used to get transfixed on things and chase them (namely cars and push bikes!) to brake the behavior we used a bottle filled with lentils or something equally noisy and when he started to show the behaviour (im sure you will recognise the warning signs in your dog) wee shook the bottle to snap him out of it, walked him away calmly then said good boy and gave him a treat. it worked very quickly and when he was allowed off the lead eventually just the sound of the bottle shaking got his attention and had him running back.

<<<it took a long story to say shake a bottle to _help_ stop the behavior lol!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with Nina, but she could be doing this for several reasons, she could be protecting the other dog and feels she as to protect you, do you ever take your dogs out seprate rather than taking them together all the time.


----------



## wiggy (Sep 20, 2008)

PLease please please before letting a dog off the leadmake sure your recall is 100 %
If they dont come back straight away dont let them off the lead - easy as that

As for the aggression to other dogs how log have you had her? She proberly wasnt solicilsed as a puppy and is threatened by dogs now.
Your best bet is keep trying with her, distract her if she does get aggressive with food or something so she knows that nothing bad is goign to happen.

My dog Jake - 2 yr old staffy, has no recall skills, if he sees another dog he WILL attack. Your best bet is to speak to a dog trainer as soon your dog will be big and if she wants to attack theres a risk that she will drag you along as well! good luck x


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I would be inclinded to enrol into a dog class and do some intensive training with her. I would not let her off the lead either until her recall was bombproof. how old was she when you got her by the way - has she been well socialized with other dogs.

Hi by the way and welcome to the forum
regards
DT


----------

